
SDR Reception of Digital Amateur TV from the ISS - zdw
http://www.pabr.org/radio/softdatv/softdatv.en.html
======
Ecco
Very nice! Unfortunately there is nothing to see just yet: "currently the ISS
only transmits a blank test pattern".

------
IshKebab
Love that he included Amazon links. Getting the hardware is often the hardest
part with these things.

